# Anyone work for these remote companies?



## lsmft (Aug 5, 2013)

Has anyone coded remote for Pyramid Healthcare Solutions or Maxim?


----------



## MFaulkner (Aug 5, 2013)

I haven't however my coding instructor says that pyramid is a trust worthy company, Hope this helps.


----------



## lsmft (Aug 6, 2013)

*remote companies*

Thanks! That does help. Much appreciated!


----------



## mindyanna (Aug 6, 2013)

I can tell you that Maxim is also a very well trusted company.  I was actually offered a coding position with them however they do not offer full time coding but rather have assignments that last a certain amount of time.  I needed something full time so I declined.  I can tell you I worked for 3 years as a biller and AR rep at their corporate office in the past and that experience was very good.  

Hope that info also helps


----------



## pbowles (Aug 7, 2013)

I worked for Pyramid for over a year.  The only reason I left was that the schedule was not flexible.  I had excellent support and training.  I would recommend them.


----------



## sagasrikanth (Aug 8, 2013)

*I am interested in Remote coding*

I am interested in remote coding Can you let me know what are the skills required


----------



## melonie_lockard@yahoo.com (Aug 26, 2013)

*remote coding*

I am interested in getting a part-time remote coding position from home as I already work a full-time coding postition.  I have never done remote coding so I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers.  I am from Oklahoma.  Do any of the companies out there provide the laptops or computers?  I am just needing a little extra cash so I thought this would be something to look into.  I am a CPC and have three years of outpatient coding.  Internal medicine, PT,Allergy,pediactric,BH, Optical.

Thank you,
Melonie Taylor, CPC


----------



## lrwhit2 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Remote Coder*

I currently work as a remote coder from home part-time. They are flexible and great to work for. You have to provide your own computer. I sent you the info to your computer.


----------



## millercoleen (Aug 26, 2013)

lrwhit2 said:


> I currently work as a remote coder from home part-time. They are flexible and great to work for. You have to provide your own computer. I sent you the info to your computer.



I sent you a private message. Thank you.


----------



## jmturner (Aug 26, 2013)

*Remote coder*

I am also looking for part time remote coding for evenings and weekends.  Can anyone recommend some companies?  I have been certified since 2000 and have worked in numerous specialties coding the physician side.


----------



## LISAGASHO (Aug 28, 2013)

*Pyramid*



lrwhit2 said:


> I currently work as a remote coder from home part-time. They are flexible and great to work for. You have to provide your own computer. I sent you the info to your computer.



I sent private message.  Thanks!


----------



## LISAGASHO (Aug 28, 2013)

*Pyramid*

If anyone has worked for Pyramid, do you have any pointers on the initial coding test they administer.  

I applied for a position and am going to take a test tonight.  Just want to see what I can expect.  It is hard to prepare for a coding test when it is not known what will be on it.

Would appreciate any info given.

Thanks,

Lisa Gasho, CPC


----------



## chayawieder (Aug 29, 2013)

would you send me the info on maxim please? thanks


----------



## chayawieder (Aug 29, 2013)

lrwhit2 said:


> I currently work as a remote coder from home part-time. They are flexible and great to work for. You have to provide your own computer. I sent you the info to your computer.



could you send me their info please? thanks


----------



## KERA25 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Part-time Remote Coding*

I am looking for part time remote coding for evenings and weekends. Can anyone recommend some companies? I have my CPC and CPMA.Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## jschmutz (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Fellow Coders,

I am a coding manager with Aviacode and we are looking for a wide range of experienced coders (pro-fee side) for part-time or full-time work. If you are interested in hearing about future coding opportunities then please contact me so that I can gather and compile your coding experience to keep on file. When I have something available that fits your experience I will contact you to see if you are interested.  All details about the account will be discussed once you have been chosen for the position.

If you are interested please send an email to Jennifer.Schmutz@aviacode.com using the subject header, *"REMOTE CODING EXPERIENCE - YOUR NAME"*

I do not need your resume at this time. I will send you an .xls file to complete with your coding experience, and when I have something that fits your expertise I will contact you. 

Thanks, Jennifer 

*Background on Aviacode:*
Aviacode is a coding company who uses expert coders who can maintain a 95% coding accuracy. We code for physicians, hospitals, and ASC's in their system via VPN, or on our own coding platform called Procoder. Procoder allows clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc., to us, to then be coded by us on our coding platform. After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance supervisor) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.


----------

